

Ask HN:  MVP experimentation metrics for decision making - lsrgroup

Ok so we are getting ready to launch the first iteration of our MVP for testing and we have a couple questions for you experts. How do we choose, track and share the most valuable metrics to make decisions on? The variables seem endless and we want to keep ourselves focused on just a few key pieces of data! If any of you have been through this we would love your advice.&#60;p&#62;http://lsrgroup.wordpress.com/&#60;p&#62;Thanks - The Lean Startup Rookies
======
Ataraxy
The best way imho to do this is to ignore the individual variables and think
about what your business goals and objectives are.

When you have a firm grasp of what those are you can then shape the metrics
you are looking at to give you insight into how they effect your overarching
goal.

Here's a fantastic piece by the ever amazing Avinash Kaushik that highlights
this:

[http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/2010/11/web-analytics-
maturit...](http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/2010/11/web-analytics-maturity-
structure-models-process.html)

